# 1964 Sting-Ray STOLEN from Whittier CA



## 63SuperStingRay (Oct 7, 2015)

So my shorty typhoon/stingray clone was stolen from the patio of my grandmothers retirement home. This was Whittier, CA. It's I a one of a kind, so if you see one like it, is is it. It is a red 1964 20" typhoon with FULL, double brace fenders with the white tip and pin stripes. Its done up as a period modded stingray clone. It has 64 wide knurle bars, 66 stick shift setup to a 36 spoke 5speed rear hub, westwind in front, knobby in back, both white walls, and a diamond pleatted persons solo polo with 64 crimped sissy's bar. If by any mirical you see it on the street or in a shop or a swap, please do the right thing and contact me immediately. I have over 8 years and well over a thousand dollars invested in this bake. But more importantly to me is that is was the beginning of my bicycle collecting and has been my daily rider almost the entire time.


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2015)

sad to hear, will keep a eye out, good luck!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ill keep my eyes peeled on the local CLs


----------



## vastingray (Oct 9, 2015)

Damn that sux


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 10, 2015)

sure does, that is a fantastic little bike. It will turn up somewhere.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the support you guys. I'm also sure it will turn up, every piece is too distinct, if a single shows up on eBay, craigslist, or at a swap, I'll know there my parts.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 12, 2015)

that sucks.. sorry to hear tht. do you have the serial?


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Oct 14, 2015)

i m in the process of moving, i should have it some where but i have no idea where it is. but the original owner engraved his info on the bottom of the crank, so it is still easily identifiable.


----------



## Sambikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

I will watch for it in the Bay Area ..


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 17, 2015)

HOpe you find it soon. Hopefully with the guy who stole it.


----------

